# New Golf R Paint Issue



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I ordered a new Golf R back in June on lease, delivery was confirmed for 14th December. The dealership delayed delivery of the car by one day because they said the car had been damaged in transit with some scratches on the front bumper, this needed to be fixed before delivery. Now you can imagine I wasn't best pleased but having waited 7 months for the car I didn't want to reject it. I was dreading the worse though...

Due to work commitments I only managed to see the car properly in daylight the other day after giving it a clean.... what a mess. Not only have they resprayed the front o/s wing and only half the bumper, the paint match is completely off, much lighter in colour.

I have tried to show the colour difference best I can in the photo below but it looks a lot worse in the flesh. Did they think I wouldn't notice?!

I have been on to the leasing company to inform them I am not happy. Do you think this went in to a bodyshop or just a guy with a spray gun outside?!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It'll ruin your ownership now as you'll always be aware of it. 

I'd be rejecting it without hesitation. 

Why are the lease orders so slow at coming through? I'm sure VW could manage to source something else in the circumstances.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry chum - I completely agree with Kerr. Every time you walk towards the car you'll see it, and it'll annoy you. Definitely reject or get it repaired properly. 

Good luck - hope you get sorted. 

Cooks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This will be unanimous from all of us on here, you deserve better, take it back to them and give them a piece of your mind. Good luck.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys.

I notice it every time I look at the car, in daylight of course. 

Kerr; not sure why delivery times are so long, large demand I presume. Going to let them try and sort it first I think... How hard is it to match the paint?!


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Saw your post on VWROC as well mate... If it's a lease I would get in touch with them asap. I believe there is a two week mandatory cooling off period with lease deals, but I would assume that this with the finance contract rather than the car.

The longer you leave it having signed for the car on arrival the more chance they will turn round and say you've signed, before waving you high and dry.

Hopefully this won't be the case, but as I say, get in touch asap to get it sent back.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jono_A said:


> Saw your post on VWROC as well mate... If it's a lease I would get in touch with them asap. I believe there is a two week mandatory cooling off period with lease deals, but I would assume that this with the finance contract rather than the car.
> 
> The longer you leave it having signed for the car on arrival the more chance they will turn round and say you've signed, before waving you high and dry.
> 
> Hopefully this won't be the case, but as I say, get in touch asap to get it sent back.


When the car was delivered I did give the car a thorough going over but the weather wasn't great and the car was fairly dirty, very dark skies so hard to notice it. Only in good light and clean could I notice it but it is so obvious to see now.

It's so annoying because I love the car and I just want it fixed but I know they could make more of a mess on it... I need a top notch bodyshop in the North West.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Take it back, you did'nt sign up for a damaged poorly repaired car.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd just get them to paint it the correct colour. Go through the finance/lease company though with the complaint. They hold the power against the dealer, in theory its their car.

I would send them a photo which makes the colour obvious, try forecourt lights at a fuel station. Just tell them you are not happy with the car how it was delivered.

When its the right colour you will feel good about the car again.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

It would have been done in a bodyshop but will have been contracted out, most dealerships don't have their own body shops now. Take it back and tell them to do it properly, if they cant do it properly tell them you will reject the car.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I wonder if the consumer laws are different here since you're not buying a car as per cash/PCP/HP but instead you're basically hiring it, or paying for the use of it. 

Is it financed through VWFS or a third party company?


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

I'd say it was up to the lease company to decline the car from VW and for you to deal with the issue through the leasing firm.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The law changed in October. You can now reject the car within 30 days. They are legally obliged to give you a refund. Sooo you could easily use that to your advantage


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I suggest you take it back and get another new one or get a shed load of money back from the dealer / VW and get it repaired to a better standard at a garage of your choice , that's if they will do that .


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> The law changed in October. You can now reject the car within 30 days. They are legally obliged to give you a refund. Sooo you could easily use that to your advantage


Does that also apply for a lease? At the end of they day he's not buying a car, he's paying for the use of the car. He's not the owner.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> Does that also apply for a lease? At the end of they day he's not buying a car, he's paying for the use of the car. He's not the owner.


It'll be interesting to hear the answer.

I guess like most cars being on finance, with the finance company technically the owner, rights still exist.

The OP is paying money for a brand new car, so he should have a defect free brand new car.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Forgot to mention it's a PCP deal, even though it's a lease I have the option to buy after the year is up... Obviously in wouldn't buy it in this state!!

Got a reply from the leasing company today who have forwarded it on to the dealership, he couldn't see any paint difference in the picture and asked me 'was it like this when it was delivered?'.... No, I damaged it and resprayed it myself' sarcastic!!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Nanoman said:


> Does that also apply for a lease? At the end of they day he's not buying a car, he's paying for the use of the car. He's not the owner.


I would have thought the owner wouldn't want a car like that in the first place though?

And I guess the user would have issues when handing it back if the inspector notices


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rowan83 said:


> Forgot to mention it's a PCP deal, even though it's a lease I have the option to buy after the year is up... Obviously in wouldn't buy it in this state!!
> 
> Got a reply from the leasing company today who have forwarded it on to the dealership, he couldn't see any paint difference in the picture and asked me 'was it like this when it was delivered?'.... No, I damaged it and resprayed it myself' sarcastic!!


Well I think that means we don't need to worry about it being a lease. In finance terms calling a PCP a lease is a bit like calling a motorbike a car. Very different things. What actually is it? Lease or PCP?

On the assumption it's a PCP:
In that case then you technically are the owner and you've every right to kick up a fuss. I'd probably be aiming for a replacement brand new car.

When you talk about a leasing company (there obviously isn't a leasing company involved since it's not a lease) can you be clear if there's a broker and/or main dealer involved and/or finance company (and who is who). Also, who's possession was it in when the damage occurred?

If there's no broker, it's a main dealer who you bought it from with Manufacturer finance it'll make it a lot simpler than if there's a dealer hiding behind a broker with a third party finance company. You need to work out who is who and who is responsible for what. At the moment from your posts it's clear as mud.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Take it back or demand some sort of money so you can get it sorted yourself and then at least you'll know it's done to a good standard.

Ryan


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nanoman,

Apologies for not being clear enough.

I went through a broker called carleasingonline.co.uk who used a finance company called MotoNovo. The car was ordered through VW Sinclair Swansea. It's a 12 month PCP deal with an option to buy at the end.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rowan83 said:


> Nanoman,
> 
> Apologies for not being clear enough.
> 
> I went through a broker called carleasingonline.co.uk who used a finance company called MotoNovo. The car was ordered through VW Sinclair Swansea. It's a 12 month PCP deal with an option to buy at the end.


OK. So it sounds like it's not a lease, it's a PCP. There's no leasing company. There's a finance company of some sort, a broker and a main dealer. Are MotoNovo putting the lease on their own paper or is there another company who is actually doing the financing?

Anyway, when you say the car was damaged in transit you probably need to understand who was in charge of it. If it was between VW i.e. factory/dealer and before it was handed over to the finance company then I'd be writing strongly worded letter to VW customer services, Sinclairs as well as MotoNovo. The broker isn't really doing anything other than connecting you with the supplier so I suspect in the eyes of the law they've done their bit.

If Sinclairs had handed it over to MotoNovo for delivery before the damage occured then I suspect VW and Sinclairs won't be interested and it's MotoNovo you want to be kicking off at.

It's all a bit messy, I'm guessing technically your contract of sale and your finance contract is with MotoNovo but contract of sale might actually sit with Sinclairs or Broker, it's not that clear to me.


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

You should take it back!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

are you planning on buying it? so you have around 11 moths left you need to get this sorted else they will drag their heels and before you know it you only have a few months left


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Update, dealer has offered to pay to get it fixed 'properly', just shows they must of done a quick fix.

Going to VW Bodyshop tomorrow for a quote.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Slightly better picture of the respray in question...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rowan83 said:


> Update, dealer has offered to pay to get it fixed 'properly', just shows they must of done a quick fix.
> 
> Going to VW Bodyshop tomorrow for a quote.


Glad it's getting sorted. Sounds like damage happened while it was still in the care of VW/Sinclairs.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

It looks like I might have a battle on my hands now....

Went to the local VW Bodyshop at lunchtime today to get a quote for the repair. Bodyshop manager (Stewart) went over the car with me, pointed out a few things I didn't even notice like missing lacquer on the bumper, paint on the rubber part of the parking sensors and mis-fitted front panel....he was shocked at the repair anyway, top bloke who seemed to know his stuff. 

Stewart emailed me a very detailed quotation, outlining what needs to be done.....the total cost of the repair is £1,120 including VAT, the paint is costing around £450 on it's own! 

The lease company has instructed me that it looks very unlikely that the dealership will pay this due to the high cost, they can't see why there is such an issue as they can't see the colour mis-match, even after sending detailed photos.

Not sure where to go from here, obviously not happy with the condition it is... at the end of the day it's not my fault VW damaged the car, why should I settle for a brand new car with a dodgy re-spray job?

Sorry for the rant!

Iain


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

So who are they blaming for the damage? Someone has to accept liability for it.

It's hard to display colour difference in a photo, but if a bodyshop has come up with a bill of that amount, clearly they see the issues in person.

A second opinion could be helpful from another respected bodyshop.

The dealer should have noticed the repair before selling you the car. Obviously the PDI wasn't done correctly, unless they are going to try and blame you. 

I was in a not too dissimilar position with a brand new A45 AMG I bought last year. It was a massive fight to get anywhere. It took 6.5 months to reject the car. 

Put your foot down now and tell them to take the car away. The bad treatment has started by supplying you the car in that condition, now the excuses are starting.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Rowan83 said:


> Stewart emailed me a very detailed quotation, outlining what needs to be done.....the total cost of the repair is £1,120 including VAT, the paint is costing around £450 on it's own!


£450 on paint? and £1120??? You could get a car repainted for that at some bodyshops.

That is in my eyes (worked in a bodyshop for 8 years) an unbelieve quote.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've seen a lot of bodyshop charge £1100 to paint the front end of a car, especially when you are talking main dealer prices. 

To get a full car done for that, the quality is going to be poor. 

My solid red A45 AMG was going to be £1500 to paint the C pillars, quarter panels and blend into the back doors.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I did think it was steep but it's a fairly special paint and the whole front end needs re-doing. There is several parts they need to replace too.

The front panel is not on correctly as part of it can be pushed in very easily.


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

Get the car sent back and rejected.

If the paint work is that bad what is going to happen when you eventually return the car, are they going to find it isnt right all of a sudden and charge you a repair bill.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I think if it's more than paint I would reject the car. It's a complete ****ter when this happens to your new car. I don't think the finance company have a leg to stand on because you have had a professional look at it and to put it right it needs x amount of work carried out. Tell them although they can't see the paint difference the body shop did so their opinion is insignificant - I imagine the finance company aren't refinishing specialists...

When I got my car last year the door was damaged and it need repainting, took it to the bodyshop and they took £750 to paint the door - paid for by the dealer. I have frameless Windows so it's really only the bottom half of the door which needed redone. I thought it was expensive...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rowan83 said:


> I ordered a new Golf R back in June on lease, delivery was confirmed for 14th December. The dealership delayed delivery of the car by one day because they said the car had been damaged in transit with some scratches on the front bumper, this needed to be fixed before delivery. Now you can imagine I wasn't best pleased but having waited 7 months for the car I didn't want to reject it. I was dreading the worse though...
> 
> Due to work commitments I only managed to see the car properly in daylight the other day after giving it a clean.... what a mess. Not only have they resprayed the front o/s wing and only half the bumper, the paint match is completely off, much lighter in colour.
> 
> ...


so, lets get this straight......

they have admitted it got damaged in transit, they have admitted that they have had it fixed, now you've pointed out that its a bad repair, they want you to keep it??????

i'd send a letter stating all the obvious, give them 7/14 days to either repair to your standard/as new standard or you'll start legal action (under consumer rights) and start charging them storage fees of £50 per day

well, thats what i'd do........


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I will have to see what they say as the lease/finance company has suggested a plan B?! 

They also said I signed everything 'OK' when the car was delivered so I should of outlined then..... the problem is that the weather wasn't great on delivery, and there was no way of knowing straight away, especially with this kind of paint (it can look slightly different shades in certain light). I also currently go to work when it's dark and leave when it's dark.

it's a joke, I just wanted a damage free car, you expect that when it's brand new!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Just because you signed for the car doesn't affect your statutory rights. You are not a professional so not sure why they would think you would notice some of these issues.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They would get away with that excuse it the car was used, it's not, so they can't. 

You're within your 30 days, phone and reject it tomorrow. 

I had all the same excuses. The 30 rule didn't exist when I bought my car, but you should use it or you'll end up with the fight I had.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just an update......

VW Sinclair finally gave in and are paying for the car to be fixed properly, the car is going in to the body shop Monday so hopefully should look how it was supposed too when it comes out!

I also found out from the VW body shop that I am using that the original repair work was done in a back street non VW approved body shop, shame on them.

Will post some pictures after the repair work.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope it comes out perfect for you bud. Shows how much they want to cut corners when nobody is watching. 

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Shouldnt cost any more than £1000

When the wife pranged the IS, the main dealer changed the bumper and fender, painted them and did the blending work for £2300. Best job I've seen in my life too, great quality work

and the pearl white isn't exactly an easy colour to get right so had to do the bonnet and right door to match properly


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Thread revival ......

Any news on how the repair went . were you happy with it ?


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Considering this was a 12 month lease I assume you have lost a month in all the messing about with the dealers. What a mess.... I would have walked way. But each to their own!

Hope its all sorted?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry I forgot to update the thread!

The car was in the bodyshop 5 days, it's not 100% perfect but I am happy with it considering the circumstances. Under certain light its not a perfect colour match but it looks a million times better than before.


----------

